# Turn off Automatic Windows Updates keeps turning itself back on



## don_1953 (Dec 8, 2006)

Due to a conflict with an updated version of Microsoft Silverlight, (it clashes with an in-house web-based program we use here at work. I have to manage 20 Windows 7 computers, I had to uninstall Silverlight version 5.1.20125.1 and reinstall an older version 4.1.10329.0 that allows our programs to run properly.
The newer version of Silverlight was part of last Tuesday's Windows update package. After getting back to the version we want, I thought we'd be fine, but the next morning, Windows update had reinstalled the Silverlight 5 version again. I redid the uninstall of the version 5, went back to 4, and then went into Windows Update and told it to never check for updates. I thought that would be enough, but the next morning, checking a couple of the computers, Windows updating had turned itself back on again. 
Next I read that all I needed to do was stop and disable the Windows Update service, but after shutting down and restarting Windows Updating is back on again! the Service is running and enabled!

what the heck do I need to do to stop Windows Updates from running until we can fix our in-house program to work properly with Silverlight 5?


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

wow, sounds like fun. i read about some ms updates being forced. would it be too much trouble to set up a wsus server for your machines? this would definitely take care of the problem, but it's like swatting a fly with a sledgehammer. i'll think on it some more in a bit, gotta run out now. and i forgot to ask about your setup. are you running a domain? that is what i had assumed. and click the 2d link in my signature on one of the machines when you get a chance and post the results. we may have to use a registry hack.


----------



## don_1953 (Dec 8, 2006)

we're not that big a company. never setup a domain

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8178 Mb
Graphics Card: Radeon X1300/X1550 Series (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM), 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 221987 MB, Free - 131069 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0773VG
Antivirus: GFI Software VIPRE, Updated and Enabled


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

well my wsus fix won't work unless you're in a domain. let me think a littlemore on this one, it's a tough one but i like challenges.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

If you read this thread it should give you a good idea of how to solve the problem.

http://www.sevenforums.com/windows-updates-activation/166482-how-stop-updates-appearing.html

It would be inadvisable to disable Windows Update as that could leave you system vulnerable as you will no longer receive important security updates. Best just to set it not to install Optional Updates, as mentioned in the thread above.


----------



## don_1953 (Dec 8, 2006)

it's only a temporary thing (turning Windows Updates off) 
Once our in house program has been tweaked to work with the newest version of Silverlight, I'll turn Windows Updates back on. I hate leaving it turned off, but it's too important that our in house programs run correctly.
I've played with the Silverlight settings, you can in preferences ask Silverlight to not check for updates, but Windows Updates ignored that last week. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You're welcome. As I said, best just to set Windows Update not to check for Optional Updates then it shouldn't update Silverlight and you can leave it switched on.


----------

